# Smack 8700 - Wer weiß Näheres?



## Prinzchen (16. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

vor wenigen Tagen habe ich für sehr kleines Geld die o.g. Rolle aus einem Nachlass erstanden. Leider kann ich keine Informationen zu dem guten Stück finden.

Ist "Smack" der Hersteller? Der wäre mir völlig unbekannt oder ist das lediglich der Modellname? Kann jemand von euch Experten halbwegs das Alter der Rolle bestimmen? Die Rolle ist technisch in einem guten Zustand. Nach erfolgter Reinigung wird sie neu gefettet; sie macht keinerlei Schleifgeräusche o.ä.

Nachfolgend ein paar Bilder.

Gruß,
Prinzchen (Jörg)


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. August 2020)

Die Smack wurde in wenigstens 3 verschiedenen Größen verkauft, 6700, 7700 und 8700. Baujahr müßte vom Typ her Ende 60er Anfang 70er Jahre sein. Hersteller dürfte Omori in Japan gewesen sein, schaut wenigstens danach aus. Und Smack ist wohl einfach ein Verkaufsname, diese Rollen wurden unter unzähligen Namen unter die Anglerschaft gebracht.


----------



## Prinzchen (16. August 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die Smack wurde in wenigstens 3 verschiedenen Größen verkauft, 6700, 7700 und 8700. Baujahr müßte vom Typ her Ende 60er Anfang 70er Jahre sein. Hersteller dürfte Omori in Japan gewesen sein, schaut wenigstens danach aus. Und Smack ist wohl einfach ein Verkaufsname, diese Rollen wurden unter unzähligen Namen unter die Anglerschaft gebracht.


Hab vielen Dank für deine Antwort und die Informationen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (12. Juni 2021)

Prinzchen schrieb:


> Nach erfolgter Reinigung wird sie neu gefettet; sie macht keinerlei Schleifgeräusche


Hallo Prinzchen , ich habe heute ein bauartaehnliches Modell bekommen, auch gereinigt und einmal geöffnet. Dabei stellte ich fest, es war kaum Fett in dieser Rolle eingefüllt gewesen. Auch im Kugellager unter dem Rotor war so gut wie kein Fett vorhanden. War das bei deiner Rolle auch so?






Habe dann alles gesäubert u d neu gefettet, jetzt läuft sie viel leichter und leiser.




Und so sieht sie jetzt aus.


----------



## Prinzchen (13. Juni 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Hallo Prinzchen , ich habe heute ein bauartaehnliches Modell bekommen, auch gereinigt und einmal geöffnet. Dabei stellte ich fest, es war kaum Fett in dieser Rolle eingefüllt gewesen. Auch im Kugellager unter dem Rotor war so gut wie kein Fett vorhanden. War das bei deiner Rolle auch so?


Hallo,
meine Rolle war auch "auf Magerkost". Ich habe ebenfalls das Restfett beseitigt und nach der Reinigung kpl. neu befettet. Jetzt läuft sie schön leichtgängig.

Gruß,
Jörg


----------

